# Oberhasli Goat Club Essay Contest



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

The Oberhasli Goat Club has just announced a Packgoat Essay contest for 4-H members! This contest is open to any 4-H member, however, the winner must be present at The East Coast Region Oberhasli Specialty event in Mannasas, VA. This event is part of the larger Virginia Dairy Goat Association Show, taking place June 2nd and June 3rd.

This is a great way for a 4-Her with an interest to go packing to get started with a free goat and for the older members, the chance to win a gift certificate for pack gear will be an awesome opportunity to outfit your goat!

Some of the details are below, but I am also attaching here the full Contest form and a flyer about the Specialty event.

*GENERAL INFORMATION: *
The goal is for youth to experience raising and training a Packgoat Wether. The winner will be responsible for the training of, and caring for, the wether. There will be two Oberhasli wethers awarded, one in the 9-12 yr old group and one in the 13-15yr old group. The 16-18 yr old winner will receive a gift certificate for pack equipment, and an engraved leather collar w/ bell.

Ages 9, 10, 11, 12 years old
Ages 13, 14, 15 years old
Ages: 16, 17, 18 years old

*ELIGIBILITY:*
Any 4-H member is eligible to participate.
Winners must be present at The East Coast Region Oberhasli Specialty (June 2, 2012) at the Prince William County Fair Ground, Manassas, VA to receive their prizes.

*RULES: *

A. Application and essay must be completed in the participantâ€™s own legible handwriting or typed.

B. Youth must have parental permission (parent required to sign application).

C. Winner will be responsible to arrange for transportation of the wether to their home.

D. Winner is required to participate in a minimum of two Packgoat Events during the following 12 months after the win.
One must be a presentation to their 4-H club about their pack goat. 
The other can be any of the following: parade, pack goat demo or competition, nature hike.

E. Winners of the wethers are expected to write a short article for the OberHeard Newsletter. Include how your training is coming along and the activities you have participated in with your wether. Pictures are a plus!

Questions regarding this program please contact: 
Dawn Raye Cain [email protected] or 410-441-9275 
Cindy Kettunen [email protected]

[attachment=1:1ibh9f15]OCG Contest.doc[/attachment:1ibh9f15]
[attachment=0:1ibh9f15]VSDGA Show.docx[/attachment:1ibh9f15]


----------

